# Pumpkin Nerite Snails



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok so they are just acting like Pumpkins LOL! I took this picture last night of my 2 Nerite snails by the Halloween decals on my Fiddler Crab tank and thought they looked like little orange pumpkins.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

haha very cute!


----------

